# American Flyer 15B Transformer circuit breaker



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Again I call upon the collective wisdom and knowledge of this forum. I have noticed that if I short out this 15 B transform that the red lamp does not come on. All else appear to work OK. Inside there is a Circuit Breaker - PA10483 attached to the back plate, but I can't see in the parts view how it is wired or connected in the schematic. The picture almost looks like a modern solid stat device but I find this hard to imagine in a 1956 loco. Does anyone have an idea? I don't want to tear it down if I don't have to.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you check the bulb?..Should be a bulb in there, probably the same # bulb as the green side.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Did you check the bulb?..Should be a bulb in there, probably the same # bulb as the green side.


You beat me to it. It's the same 18v bulb.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Again I call upon the collective wisdom and knowledge of this forum. I have noticed that if I short out this 15 B transform that the red lamp does not come on. All else appear to work OK. Inside there is a Circuit Breaker - PA10483 attached to the back plate, but I can't see in the parts view how it is wired or connected in the schematic. The picture almost looks like a modern solid stat device but I find this hard to imagine in a 1956 loco. Does anyone have an idea? I don't want to tear it down if I don't have to.


This is from myflyertrains.org.http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album211?page=2
I don't know if this is what your using as a diagram.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Did you check the bulb?..Should be a bulb in there, probably the same # bulb as the green side.


Yes, the bulb checked good with an ohmmeter.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> This is from myflyertrains.org.http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album211?page=2
> I don't know if this is what your using as a diagram.


This looks like the diagram that I have in my Greenberg's American Flyer Factory Manual
I am still trying to figure what kind of circuit breaker and wiring connections before I tear apart the 15B. It seems that everything I tear apart, I cause another problem. It is tough getting old with bad eyesight and shaking hands but I cannot give up. Despite the frustrations it is too fun and rewarding when done.hwell:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If your bulb on the green side works, try switching it to the red side and short the
transformer. That will eliminate the bulb for sure. My lionel transformer has circuit
breaker upgraded to a modern circuit breaker. That is good. They blow quicker. My
lionel transformer is from the 50s and the original circuit breaker was slow to blow.
Like 10 seconds, the modern one blows in about 2 seconds.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> If your bulb on the green side works, try switching it to the red side and short the
> transformer. That will eliminate the bulb for sure. My lionel transformer has circuit
> breaker upgraded to a modern circuit breaker. That is good. They blow quicker. My
> lionel transformer is from the 50s and the original circuit breaker was slow to blow.
> Like 10 seconds, the modern one blows in about 2 seconds.


Good suggestions!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

:dunno:As I think about it, the circuit breaker must be a bi-metallic one that uses the back plate one side of the circuit. But I can't see in the schematic how the other connection is wired. However, it is a good idea to replace the original one with a modern solid state device. I suppose that it would be wired in series with the variable output and the other to the back plate.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Found this on 18B-30B wiring, it might be somewhat helpful to see how the bulb is wired. Also, it's been a long time since I had a 30-B apart but you might be able to remove the back plate without a complete tear down.https://traindr.com/wp-content/uplo...-Service-Manual-Lo-Res-002-e1394708814718.jpg


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I had something weird happen to my circuit breaker bulb. When I got my lionel ZW
transformer, it needed 2 rollers replaced and I upgraded the diodes to blow horns and whistles better. While I had the lid off I noticed one wire to the breaker bulb was not soldered. It was just through the lug and bent over some. Before I took lid off I shorted
transformer and the bulb lit up nice and bright. After I soldered the wire, the bulb is about half as bright when shorted. It works fine, I am not going to worry about how bright the bulb is. It works.


----------

